# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Dokuczliwy kaszel

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Zaraz na początku roku zachorowałem na zapalenie górnych dróg oddechowych. Po tygodniu brania antybiotyków choroba ustąpiła, za wyjątkiem kaszlu. Kaszel trwa do dnia dzisiejszego - jest suchy i bardzo męczący. Co ciekawe zauważyłem, że całkowicie ustępuje w momencie gdy trenuję (pływanie) bądź przy większym wysiłku. Odwiedziłem lekarza pierwszego kontaktu, który powiedział, że jest to kaszel astmatyczny po infekcji i zalecił lek wziewny Flixotide Dysk 250. Lek biorę już tydzień i nie widzę żadnej poprawy. Prywatnie zrobiłem zdjęcie RTG klatki piersiowej - na opisie zdjęcia piszę, że płuca bez zmian ogniskowych. Lekarz  Alergolog , u którego również byłem w międzyczasie również potwierdził, że płuca są czyste, polecił kontynuować leczenie Flixotide Dysk 250. Osłuchowo też nie ma niczego niepokojącego. W najbliższy piątek mam kolejną wizytę u  alergolog a, u którego mam mieć robioną spirometrię. W roku 2012 również miałem infekcję, a po wyleczeniu też został mi kaszel, po przeróżniejszych leczeniach dałem sobie spokój i zostawiłem go samemu sobie. W końcu minął samoistnie po 5 miesiącach od zakończenia infekcji. Nadmienię jedynie, że jestem pod stała opieką  alergolog a gdyż odczulam się na bylicę już 4 rok, jestem uczulony na parę innych pyłków na które mój organizm nie reaguje. Od momentu odczulania czyli od 4 lat nie miałem praktycznie żadnych oznak alergicznych. Prosiłbym o porady

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przy infekcjach to kaszel chyba najdłużej zawsze dokucza, dlatego ja za radą swojego internisty od razu jak tylko są pierwsze objawy choroby zaczynam brać syrop fosidal, który jest przeciwzapalny, więc nie działa wyłącznie objawowo, ale leczy przyczynę kaszlu, znaczy stan zapalny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi na kaszel pomaga tłokowy inhalator, od diagnosis maja bardzo dobre, szybko pomagaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przy infekcjach to kaszel chyba najdłużej zawsze dokucza, dlatego ja za radą swojego internisty od razu jak tylko są pierwsze objawy choroby zaczynam brać syrop fosidal, który jest przeciwzapalny, więc nie działa wyłącznie objawowo, ale leczy przyczynę kaszlu, znaczy stan zapalny


Mój synek go dostał na kaszel i naprawdę szybko mu pomógł. Flegma zaczęła się odrywać i mały się tak nie męczył. Myslę, że to właśnie przez działanie przeciwzapalne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podajemy fosidal dziecku od trzech dni i wiem, że to był dobry wybór. Kaszel ewidentnie się zmienił, flegma się odrywa i nie będzie konieczności podawania antybiotyków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam wam nebulizacje z Benodidlu, przy zapaleniu krtani to cudowne rozwiązanie na męczący kaszel. Nam bardzo pomogły i dziecko łagodniej przeszło chorobę.

----------


## robertdutkowski

Ja zawsze dostaje takiego uporczywego kaszlu na wczesną wiosnę. Używam Benodidl i tak średnio pomaga.

----------


## buraponura

Często może to być efekt niezaleczonej do końca infekcji, co się zdarza. Gorzej jest znaleźć lekarstwo, które całkowicie wyeliminuje stany zapalne, bo nie zawsze ten sam antybiotyk czy inny preparat podziałają na niedoleczoną chorobę, co wcześniej. Wg mnie można spróbować z czymś bezpieczniejszym, czyli naturalnymi sposobami, czyli pić dużo ciepłych herbat z miodem albo mleko z czosnkiem, soki z porzeczki, jagody acai, brać witaminę C, D, E, magnez i zobaczyć, co się stanie. Może to też być wina jakichś drobnych wad w budowie, które na co dzień nie utrudniają funkcjonowania, ale w takim przypadku wydłużają przechodzenie chorób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przy infekcjach to kaszel chyba najdłużej zawsze dokucza, dlatego ja za radą swojego internisty od razu jak tylko są pierwsze objawy choroby zaczynam brać syrop fosidal, który jest przeciwzapalny, więc nie działa wyłącznie objawowo, ale leczy przyczynę kaszlu, znaczy stan zapalny


Ten tekst i pozostałe z nim związane to "lokowanie produktu"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przy niektórych pasożytach dokucza kaszel. Np. przy owsikach, zaglądaliście na Bezowsikow.pl?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nigdy nie słyszałam o tym, że kaszel może być objawem owsików! Nieźle się zaciekawiłam, bo moja córa od dwóch tygodni mocno kaszle, ale oprócz tego nie ma żadnych objawów przeziębienia. Poczytałam trochę na stronie bezowsików.pl i owsica to raczej nie jest, ale czego się człowiek nie dowiaduje na starość  :Smile: ))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy taki kaszel moż być spowodowany alergią? Często kaszlę szczególnie wieczorem, czasami rano it o taki duszący, męczący kaszel, trudny do uspokojenia.

----------


## kokosek

No niestety, kaszel potrafi męczyć jeszcze długi czas po infekcji.

----------


## mackos

> Czy taki kaszel moż być spowodowany alergią? Często kaszlę szczególnie wieczorem, czasami rano it o taki duszący, męczący kaszel, trudny do uspokojenia.


Tak, to może być alergia, najlepiej przewietrzyć pościel i materac bo to mogą być roztocza, warto sobie zrobić testy alergiczne i sprawdzic co uczula, możesz sobie tez w aptece kupić hitaxę fast bez recepty, szybko pomoże jak znów dopadnie cie taki kaszeli nie musisz jej popijać

----------


## NinaRay

Kaszel nie jest objawem owsików . Nie wiem skad kto a takie informacje . Wg mnie takki suchy , męczący kaszel , bez gorączki , jeszcze występujący w postaci ataków ( tak jak to bylo u mojej córki ) zakrawa na alergię  . Po prostu . oczywiście trzeba to leczyć . I dodatkowo wspomagac sie jeszcze różnymi urządzeniami , inhalacjami itd . Ja np kupiłam oczyszczacz z nawilżaczem z sharpa na GoodAir.pl . Samo urządzenie jak i zarówno sklep bardzo ale to bardzo polecam.Świetne i profesjonalne doradztwo  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

inhalacje nie zaszkodzą chociaż ja osobiście za nimi nie przepadam, bo jednak są czasochłonne a jak słyszę mój inhalator to robi mi się słabo, wolę przy napadach wziąć tabletki, które szybko działają i mogę zapomnieć o kaszlu, też biorę hitaxę fast, bo ona jedyna mnie nie usypia

----------


## Orchidea156

Przy takim dokuczliwym suchym kaszlu robimy nebulizacje córce dokładniej Nebudem . Jeszcze oprócz tego zaopatrzyliśmy  sie z mężem w oczyszczacz powietrza z Sharpa , bo generalnie tego producenta sa po prostu najlepsze . A mamy dokłądniej sharp Kc D40 EUW . Jak ktos  z Państwa ma alergika w domu , to takie urządzenie na prawde świetnie wpływa w domu na nasze samopoczucie i nasze zdrowie . A zamawialiśmy to na GoodAir.pl , gdzie własciwie tutaj jest najlepszy wybór oczyszczaczy , tzn tutaj są wyselekcjonowane czyli mamy pewnośc ze tu kupimy  urządzenie bardzo dobrej jakości  :Wink:

----------


## Majlo

Na taki rodzaj kaszlu to polecam sobie w aptece sprawić Sambucol Original Formula jest bardzo skuteczny okolo 2/3 dni stosowania i moj kaszel praktycznie minal takze ten syrop zaliczam do skutecznych. Jak cos to mozna podawac dzieciom po ukonczonym 12 roku zycia  :Smile:

----------


## Boxi

Niestety, ale nie zawsze syrop da radę. Ja tak leczyłam córkę, bo wydawało mi się, że raz dwa i jej pomogę. A okazało się, że mała ma zapalenie krtani, więc niezbędne było inhalowanie budixonem neb, no i nie chodziła do szkoły przez tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leczenie lekami do nebulizacji jest tak skuteczne przy zapaleniach górnych dróg oddechowych, bo dzięki inhalowaniu błona śluzowa szybko się nawilża i organizm malucha łatwiej radzi sobie z chorobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie  :Smile:  Dzięki takim inhalacjom nie trzeba potem brać antybiotyków, bo na słabsze infekcje inhalacje wystarczą. Oczywiście, czasem antybiotyki są koniecznością, ale jak się okazuje nie zawsze.

----------


## Zanka

Polecam syrop z sosny  :Smile:  jest bardzo dobry na każdy rodzaj kaszlu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej pójsc do dobrego internisty np. przez ranking.abcZdrowie.pl szybko się umówisz

----------


## RomaKa

kaszel u alergików potrafi byc bardzo dokuczliwy :/ ja nie wiem co tak strasznie pyli na przełomie września października, ale to są chyba bylica, ambrozja i zarodniki grzybów. Mam w domu dodatkowo oczyszczacz powietrza z sharpa, który udało mi sie kupić w promocji na Goodair.pl . Objawy się zmniejszyły, córka zdecydowanie lepiej śpi.

----------


## Binga

Słuchajcie, słyszałam, że dobrze sprawdza się w takiej sytuacji nebulizator? Myślę o zakupie AirPro, bo szukam czegoś cichego, żeby można było używać przy małych dzieciach.

----------


## Ekspert Healthin

Dzień dobry,
wybór odpowiedniego nebulizatora zależy od bardzo wielu czynników m.in.: stanu zdrowia oraz wieku pacjenta, rodzaju stosowanych leków, czy też chociażby warunków w jakich nebulizacja ma być wykonana. Spośród wielu dostępnych na rynku urządzeń, najważniejsze, szczególnie z perspektywy rodziców dzieci potrzebujących leczenia inhalacyjnego, będą następujące cechy nebulizatorów: 
1. Możliwość nebulizacji większości popularnych leków.
2. Cicha praca - szczególne jeżeli przypadłością naszego dziecka jest astma, bądź nawracające infekcje prowadzące do duszności, zdarza się, że atak występuje w środku nocy. Słychać, że dziecko ma trudności w oddychaniu, rzęzi, charczy. Nie ma wówczas konieczności wybudzania go, wystarczy szybka inhalacja podczas snu, dzięki której oddech wróci do normy. 
3. Bezpieczeństwo! - zwróćmy uwagę, że nie wszystkie urządzenia pozwalają na nebulizację leków bez zmian ich właściwości. Popularne nebulizatory pneumatyczno-tłokowe na przykład oziębiają substancję, zaś nebulizatory ultradźwiękowe podgrzewają ją. 
4. Mobilność.
5. Dodatkowo pamiętajmy o stosunku prędkości nebulizacji do wielkość depozycji substancji aktywnej w płucach - pozwoli nam to określić realną efektywność urządzenia.
Ponadto, kupując nowy nebulizator, należy zwrócić na dostępne końcówki. Warto pamiętać, iż co do zasady dzieci do 4 roku życia powinny być inhalowane za pomocą maski twarzowej, a starsze oraz dorośli - ustnikiem.
Ze swojej strony polecam nebulizator Air Pro, nad którego zakupem się Pani zastanawia. Jest jednym z szybszych tego typu urządzeń na rynku. Więcej informacji dotyczących różnego rodzaju nebulizatorów znajdzie Pani na naszej stronie: edukacja.healthin.com/artukuly/porownanie-nebulizatorow.html
Jeżeli mają Państwo dodatkowe pytania nt. nebulizacji, chorób układu oddechowego czy rodzajów nebulizatorów, zachęcam do dodawania we wpisach hashtagu #pytaniedohealthin Chętnie wyjaśnię wszelkie wątpliwości. 
Pozdrawiam 
Ekspert Air Pro

----------


## Nurofenka

Ale z tym, ze jest kaszel i pasożyty to też słyszałam. jak długo utrzymuje sie kaszel to trzeba zrobić właściwie badania pod kątem alergii wziewnej i innych także, trzeba zrobić badania na pasożyty, spirometrie etc. jak sa pasożyty to trzeba leczyć i tyle. Jak i równiez inne schorzenia także. Przy alergiach z kolei oprócz leków bardzo pomocny jest oczyszczacz powietrza i tutaj bardzo polecam sklep Goodair.pl ze względu na bardzo duży wybór urządzeń  :Wink:

----------


## NiktIstotnyAniNic

Oczyszczacze są spoko, jeżeli jest się dodatkowo alergikiem to różnica w jakości powietrza i samopoczuciu gwarantowana.  :Wink:  
Czy takie urządzenia rzeczywiście są potrzebne to już trzeba zdecydować samemu, natmiast na pewno więcej jest "za" niż "przeciw".
loveair.pl/inspiracje/czy-oczyszczacz-powietrza-jest-potrzebny

----------


## Dimka

A ja mam oczyszczacz powietrza i jestem zadowolona. A jak wychodzę na dwór to zakładam maskę broyx która bardzo skutecznie filtruje i nie pozwala wdychać pyłków. Dużo bardziej komfortowo mi się żyje

----------


## Martyyyynaaa

Ja również używam oczyszczacza powietrza w domu, jako alergiczka mogę polecić.
Modeli jest cała masa, znajdziesz tanie i drogie, w zależności czego oczekujesz.
My posiadamy taki z nawilżaczem i jonizacją, ale są też takie bardzo podstawowe, które do samego czyszczenia alergenów i PM'ów wystarczą spokojnie  :Wink:  

loveair.pl/inspiracje/czy-oczyszczacz-powietrza-jest-potrzebny
Podrzucam jeszcze artykuł, bardzo merytoryczny i może akurat coś więcej wyjaśni.

----------


## rysiek301

pomaga też flegamina

----------

